# Can You Fix Stupid?



## rake60 (Oct 26, 2016)

I walked though the machine shop at work yesterday and was a little displeased to see this.
The power was on and the lathe was in gear.
Just made me want to reach out and touch someone.






Apparently a maintenance man had used the lathe to drill a hole.
He also removed the QCTP from the cross slide.
I have no idea why.
And, the tail stock was in the middle of the machine and not locked in place.

Did I say displeased?
Maybe a little past that....

You can't fix stupid but you can slow it down.
This will be at that lathe by noon tomorrow.





Maybe I'm just getting too old and cranky to be patient about ridiculous safety oversights.


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 26, 2016)

No, you can't fix stupid. But there comes a time in life when one just doesn't have enough time left to entertain fools.

Pete


----------



## Hopper (Oct 27, 2016)

Can you fix stupid? Nope. Just turn on the TV news.

But at least with a self-ejecting chuck key in place you can be sure it won't be you that wears a chuck key in the back of the head one day as you walk past. That's worth fixing  for sure.


----------



## Scrat (Oct 27, 2016)

When I was an apprentice the self-ejecting keys were "in fashion". After a few weeks I walked through the big shop and all was back to the old ones.
As a curious apprentice I asked why:

Answer: Takes the folks too long to pick it up every time. Productivity counts.

Me: Isn´t that dangerous?

Answer: Nope, all trained folks, you see.

There goes safety when it comes to money.


----------



## charlesfitton (Oct 27, 2016)

I find the self ejecting chucks difficult to use as you cant (comfortably) hold a workpiece and manipulate the key one handed.

I don't have a better solution yet, either


f


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 27, 2016)

Rick,

I have recently bought 3 new chucks and every one had an eject spring fitted to the key, so it looks like at least someone is trying to put things right.

I have solved that problem though a few years ago, I use an air ratchet to open and close my chucks, a real boon when using my collet chuck as it takes a lot of winding to get the collet out and change it over. 







When I left go, it automatically withdraws itself from the chuck and retracts to above the lathe within easy reach by use of a spring tensioner unit.






It just so happens I have had to buy a new air wrench as this one has finally given up and hasn't got enough power to open and close the chucks enough for my liking. 
But at least it saves me having to worry about leaving the key in the chuck and becoming classed as an idiot.

BTW, I have a draw full of brand new 3/8" chuck keys.


John


----------



## kvom (Oct 27, 2016)

That is a very cool setup!


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 28, 2016)

Unfortunately K, only useful if you have piped air in your shop.

So on the times I only need a quick setup when my air isn't turned on, I still use a couple of normal keys,






but for production days, it is invaluable.


John


----------



## mcostello (Oct 28, 2016)

Why doesn't Someone here come up with an inoculation for stupidity? We are a smart bunch, nothing seems impossible here.


----------



## Dalee (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

That and chuck keys left in drill chucks, people wearing gloves while drilling, vise handles left on mill vises while milling, and a host of other things.

Most of my charges on the shop floor are well aware of the fact that if you get hurt, I will be the first professionally trained medical person to work on you. You really, really, don't want that.

I might not be able to fix the stupid, but I can keep you alive long enough so you can die on the Doctor and not me.............

Dalee


----------



## Hopper (Oct 28, 2016)

> Why doesn't Someone here come up with an inoculation for stupidity?



Someone already did. They come in various calibres, .22, .357, .45 and even 9mm for metric stupidity.


----------



## mattty (Oct 28, 2016)

John (blogwitch) , your workshop looks very impressive. I like the air ratchet set-up.

Matt


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 28, 2016)

Matt,

My shop at this time is like a bombsite, not like it is shown on those piccies. I have just built an external storage shed to allow me to get into the main shop a lot easier.
Just waiting for a couple of friends to come over to help sort it out and get rid of anything that I won't be using or stuff that needs long term storage (new shed), I have lost count of the number of engine and tooling casting sets I have.

John


----------



## Scrat (Nov 14, 2016)

During my apprenticeship:
Workshop. Huuuge pillar drill.
2 levers, 9 speeds.
Big sign: Change speed only at standstill.
Moron fumbles about levers, starts drill.
Gears weren´t engaged properly, so there was a loud noise.
Instead of switching the machine off, waiting for it to stop and then push the lever back, he grabbed the lever and pushed it while the motor was running at full speed.
There was a loud bang.
The shock could be felt through the floor......


----------

